# Worried about Cuddles - Parvo - Prayers needed



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

My Cuddles has been so sick lately. Poor baby had her spay last week and now, since Wed, has been throwing up and runny poo. I though we were turning a corner yesterday. She ate, drank, and walked around a bit, but today she had regressed. She woulnt eat or drink and my playful pup just lays there. I called the vet and they mentioned the bad word parvo and told me to bring her in. I didnt think it could be that because she has had her shots and didnt have the classic dark poo etc. She tested negative for that and parasites. They sent me home with canned food and probiotics. She has started throwing up again only she has nothing left. They couldnt find anything wrong other than probably gastro-intestinal upset ( I think thats what they called it). 
Im just worried because she is a ball of energy, doesent even nap much and now she barely moves. Have any of you experienced this with your pups? Am I overreacing over a stomach bug or what?!
Heres my sick bug...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would get a second opinion asap. She could have an infection going from from the spay or something else. Does the incision site look at all red or like it isn't healing well? It could be internal too. Poor baby! I hope you get it figured out soon!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree, I'd be worried about an infection.Poor baby, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

did they do blood work when you took her in as white blood cell count would be high if infection so i would get blood work done and get a second opinion asap


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope they gave her some fluids under her skin. Is she running a temp? You may try just a bit of half broth and water. Just a little ever so often to try and keep her hydrated. Don't overload her tummy. I hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I would definitely be worried. You are not overreacting. It's important to make sure that Cuddles stays hydrated. I always keep some unflavored Pedialite on hand just in case. Did the Vet give Cuddles in fluids under the skin? Did your Vet give you any Flagyl (metronidazole) to give her? You could also home cook some chicken and rice, I usually add a little organic pumpkin, it is suppose to be very easy on their lil tummies. I would also get a second opinion and have a blood panel run to be safe. It could be colitis or a number of things.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your little Cuddles.......make sure to keep her hydrated!!! I will say a little prayer for her!!!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

They didnt give her any fluids. That was my main concern, dehydration. They checked her gums and showed me what to watch for. At the time of the visit, she hadnt thrown up since Wed so he didnt think it necessary for nausia/vomiting meds. Then, of course, when we get back home she starts up again. My regular vet was out today so I will call her and see what she has to say. Meanwhile, I am using a syringe to get some pedialyte in her.
I was also concerned about infection from the spay, but her site looks good. They also checked that as well. She is laying here with me now and I am keeping a close eye on her tonight. I pray it is nothing more than upset tummy!
Thank you for your replies and your concern
Kristi and Cuddles


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have any advice but I wanted to tell you I'm so sorry she's having so much trouble. I hope your vet finds out what's causing this. Bless you heart and hers, I know how stressful it is when they're sick. Please let us know how she's doing. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry little Cuddles is sick. That photo of her is sooooo precious. She just looks like she's saying, "Mommy, I don't feel good." I know you are worried sick; I would be, too. I don't have any other suggestions, except maybe a little Nutrical from time to time. Sending prayers your way for Cuddles' quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww, poor little Cuddles :wub: - she looks SO pathetic in that picture. I have nothing to add to the good advice you've already gotten - just wanted to say I hope she feels better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 9 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702492


> My Cuddles has been so sick lately. Poor baby had her spay last week and now, since Wed, has been throwing up and runny poo. I though we were turning a corner yesterday. She ate, drank, and walked around a bit, but today she had regressed. She woulnt eat or drink and my playful pup just lays there. I called the vet and they mentioned the bad word parvo and told me to bring her in. I didnt think it could be that because she has had her shots and didnt have the classic dark poo etc. She tested negative for that and parasites. They sent me home with canned food and probiotics. She has started throwing up again only she has nothing left. They couldnt find anything wrong other than probably gastro-intestinal upset ( I think thats what they called it).
> Im just worried because she is a ball of energy, doesent even nap much and now she barely moves. Have any of you experienced this with your pups? Am I overreacing over a stomach bug or what?!
> Heres my sick bug...
> 
> ...


Oh, bless Cuddles precious heart. Yours, too.

As other members here have suggested, I agree that I would absolutely get a second opinion. 

Cuddles has that look in her eyes that Snowball has when he is not feeling well. Cuddles is adorable, but, she looks as though she doesn't have any energy.

Please keep us posted as to what your vet says. Please don't feel bad about asking questions and pursuing this further with your vet. We Mommies have gut instincts, that are usually on target, when we feel as though something isn't quite right with our babies.

I'm sure Cuddles will be fine, as long as whatever is bothering her, is taken care of now.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

That little pic just tugs at my heart, she looks so sad! She is so adorable. I will keep her in my thoughts, I really hope your little Cuddles gets better soon.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

That little pic just tugs at my heart, she looks so sad! She is so adorable. I will keep her in my thoughts, I really hope your little Cuddles gets better soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would also bring her in for a second opinion.
She is so cute :wub: 
I pray it's nothing and she will feel better in no time :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww bless her little precious self. Hugs to you and that adorable Cuddles.

I also, we find a second vet for an 2nd opinion.

:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Cuddles! hope she is better today.. if not I sure would seek another opinion!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you everybody. You know how it is when one of your skin babies is sick, you just think it is the end of the world. I like to say Cuddles is our 3rd child
She had a rough night, just cant controll her little bowels. I am calling to talk to her doc today. You are right she has lost all energy and needs something! Thnks again everyone!
Kristi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds like she needs to be in the hosptial on IVs and have some more tests run. i hope she feels better soon


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that is so scary. I'm so sorry. Please keep us updated as to her progress. If your vet won't see her today, I think I'd go to another vet. In fact...I think I'd be insisting she be seen today. Hugs to you and precious Cuddles. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, that poor baby! Cuddles looks absolutely drained in that picture.

I hope your vet is able to find out what's ailing her. And no, you're definitely not overreacting!! You're just being a good mommy. Good luck!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Cuddles. I hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about cuddles. We are sending lots of love and prayers.. rayer: rayer: 

please keep us updated.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Update...

Its not good. I took cuddles back in this morning after she started getting worse. She started moaning non stop so I wrapped her up and rucshed her in. They took her straight back and did a parvo test. Her poo this morning turned into yellow fluid with blood. They came out and I couldnt stop the tears. My baby has parvo. She had all her shots and it doesnt seem to matter. They said she was very very sick, going straight on IV, antibiotics, heating pads. Her temp today was 91. Normal they said was atleast 100. She isnt maintaining ther temp well at all. They are keeping her for as long as it takes. The sweet nurse patted on me and listen to me cry my eyes out. She said she would be at the hospital this weekend and gave me her cell. They gave her a 50/50 chance but said there was no way of knowing how this parvo strand is. 
Im devastated. 
I have a 4 year old daughter who doesnt even know half of whats going on to her baby. We are also keeping my moms 11 year old yorkie and I worry about that too. Please pray for my Cuddles, I cant lose her!
If any one knows how to add update in post 24 to the topic title I would appreciate it. We need all the prayers we can get
Thank you all for being here!
Kristi


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Kristi, I'm SO sorry to hear this :crying: ! I don't know how to add the update to the title, but at least I can bring it up to the top of the list and hope more people will see it. My heart goes out to you and poor little :wub: Cuddles - I can imagine what you're going through - and I hope that with good care she'll pull through and be on the right side of the 50-50! :flowers:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Poor baby...my thoughts are with you....


how come the first test showed negative for parvo and now it was positive??

Oh...and you have to me a SMC member to update the topic titles....


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Im so sorry ..Cuddles will be in my prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, 
I will keep both you and little Cuddles in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cuddles. I can only imagine how scary this is for you. Please keep us updated and I pray Cuddles will be ok and back home in no time. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about Cuddles. Prayers for her.

Hugs


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 10 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702870


> Update...
> 
> Its not good. I took cuddles back in this morning after she started getting worse. She started moaning non stop so I wrapped her up and rucshed her in. They took her straight back and did a parvo test. Her poo this morning turned into yellow fluid with blood. They came out and I couldnt stop the tears. My baby has parvo. She had all her shots and it doesnt seem to matter. They said she was very very sick, going straight on IV, antibiotics, heating pads. Her temp today was 91. Normal they said was atleast 100. She isnt maintaining ther temp well at all. They are keeping her for as long as it takes. The sweet nurse patted on me and listen to me cry my eyes out. She said she would be at the hospital this weekend and gave me her cell. They gave her a 50/50 chance but said there was no way of knowing how this parvo strand is.
> Im devastated.
> ...


OHHHHH, I am so very sorry to hear about Cuddles. This is just breaking my heart. :crying 2: I sure do hope that she will be OK. :grouphug: 

I updated the title for you.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG. :smcry: I will keep Cuddles in my prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! I'm soo sorry to hear this! How scary for you. please keep us updated!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you and for cuddles. :crying: 

I am praying for a very quick recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about little Cuddles, she will be in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so heartsick for you...oh sweetheart you have all our prayers.

:grouphug: 

I am so sorry. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

You are not alone...we all are here.

Sending all my love and prayers,

Christine


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you and you are all in my prayers.

Miss Cuddles, you just have to get better. You family loves you and needs you. Get well soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so sorry to read the update on Cuddles. Try to keep confidence in the power of prayer as we have seen it's fruits many times here! I will be saying prayers for your Cuddles and they will continue until we get that good report that she'll be ok!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: ((((Kristi)))) :grouphug: 

It is SO hard when they are sick. Sending healing thoughts to your Cuddles. I am so sorry to hear this...Now she is at the vets getting the meds and care she needs. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Parvo is SO catching. Has the vet told you how to sanitize your house and everything Cuddles would have touched? If you have another dog there you will need to. Also find out how long the germs live on things. I hope and pray Cuddles will make it. rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Cuddles. I will keep you both in my thoughts. In the mean time, you shouldn't bring any other puppies in to the house or other dogs for awhile. I've read parvo can live for up to a year or so on anything you've come in contact with. You may want to ask your vet about how to disinfect. I think you may need to use bleach. Do you have any idea where you picked this up? I am sorry. I really hope she pulls through this :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Prayers for Cuddles and YOU. I pray she pulls through. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you and cuddles lots of hugs and positive healing energy!

Keep good thoughts and will continue to pray ! ! !


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending a special prayer for little Cuddles. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so, so sorry Cuddles has parvo. We had another little Morkie here a few years ago who got parvo after he had all his shots. Poor Tucker got infected from loose dogs using his backyard for their bathroom. :angry: 

Tucker had a rough fight, but he survived with the help of all his SM family's prayers. I pray your Cuddles with survive, too.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry, sending prayers your way


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

*My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. We will all pull for Cuddles' recovery*
Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers for Cuddles. Please keep a positive attitude. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about cuddles :grouphug: I will keep her in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Cuddles  , I'm praying she has a complete recovery. rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Praying Cuddles will get better really quickly - our SM prayers really work wonders - waiting for Paula to come in with her amazing prayers.

Hugs to you - I know how you feel :huh:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 10 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703008


> I am so, so sorry Cuddles has parvo. We had another little Morkie here a few years ago who got parvo after he had all his shots. Poor Tucker got infected from loose dogs using his backyard for their bathroom. :angry:
> 
> Tucker had a rough fight, but he survived with the help of all his SM family's prayers. I pray your Cuddles with survive, too.[/B]


 :smpullhair: What!! I have loose dogs in my yard using it for their bathroom all the time! :angry: Ok...I'm showing my ignorance here, but how can they get Parvo if they've been vaccinated? Is it like Lepto where they only have a vaccine for so many strains?

I'm so sorry about Cuddles. I can't even imagine the emotions you're dealing with now. Please know you have many of us here praying for you and for Cuddles. Please keep us posted. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Please know that prayers are being said with all our hearts. I am so very sorry that your baby is ill and certainly do pray she can and will recover fully.

I feel so awful for you all! God bless.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: for Cuddles rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope cuddles pulls through rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: You are both in my prayers and I am thinking of you!

Parvo is a horrible nasty disease - I lost my first puppy Belle to it at 8 weeks - hopefully Cuddles will pull through since she is older (has more reserves) and has you behind her! 

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

:eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: Prayers for little miss Cuddles and for you Kristi that all will be well for her :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: 

Diane


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cuddles is in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: 
When parvo first came out the dogs needed two shots. My dad forgot and George our half lab and shepherd caught it. They had no one to stay at the vets over night so George came home with IV'S in his paw area. My parents also had a miniature poodle and she never became sick.
I am only saying this because if a dog could be cured in the 70's then Cuddles has a good chance. There has been a lot improvements in the animal medicine since then.

My very best wishes,
Deborah


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cuddles.

I had a lab puppy go through Parvo, but he pulled through!  You caught it quickly and Cuddles is being treated.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so, so sorry about Cuddles. :sorry: She may pull through this so keep you chin up. Saying a prayer for Cuddles.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying hard for your sweet Cuddles....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope cuddles feels better soon! She looks so unhappy and rest assured - I would be just as worried as you are right now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 10 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703037


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 10 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703008





> I am so, so sorry Cuddles has parvo. We had another little Morkie here a few years ago who got parvo after he had all his shots. Poor Tucker got infected from loose dogs using his backyard for their bathroom. :angry:
> 
> Tucker had a rough fight, but he survived with the help of all his SM family's prayers. I pray your Cuddles with survive, too.[/B]


 :smpullhair: What!! I have loose dogs in my yard using it for their bathroom all the time! :angry: Ok...I'm showing my ignorance here, but how can they get Parvo if they've been vaccinated? Is it like Lepto where they only have a vaccine for so many strains?

I'm so sorry about Cuddles. I can't even imagine the emotions you're dealing with now. Please know you have many of us here praying for you and for Cuddles. Please keep us posted. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Tucker was still a puppy like Cuddles, 7 or eight months old if I recall. Puppies are at a much greater risk for parvo than adult dogs.

Sometimes the maternal antibodies puppies get from nursing interfere with the puppy vaccinations so your puppy really isn't protected. Dr. Dodds recommends that puppies get their first shots at 9-10 weeks old. Many breeders who sell their puppies too young vaccinate them too young so they can claim the puppy has had shots. :angry: 

Puppies need the full set of three shots to be completely protected. We had a sad case here a few summers ago where a family lost both their Pomeranian puppies to parvo. They had had two out of the three shots and their owners thought they were protected.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's hoping since she's an older pup it won't be so bad. It's good to know someone will be
with her all weekend. Think positive!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I have no update on Cuddles other than they said no news is good news. I do have the nurses cell phone and so far, I haven't been able to reach her. We drove by the vets office and saw a truck out there ( I know, Crazy) we wanted to bang on the doors but of course we didnt. 
As far as where she got it, I have no idea. The only contact with other dogs she has had is the groomers last week.She was also spayed last week but the doctor said he has only seen 3 cases of parvo and that was all this morning. The vet did say it can be spread by flys, on poo from your shoe, very contagious. 
When they suggested parvo I said that cant be, she had ALL her shots and he said it doesnt matter, its kind of like the flu virus and there are different strands each wave they see.Just as the flu shot protects you only from ccertain strands. He said the virus mutates so much. He said the last strand they had was awefula nd they were lucky to have 50% survival, but it was too soon to tell about this round of parvo. I have been researching this afternoon. All I can understand is they give them several rounds of the Parvo vaccine not knowing which one will actually take. They get their last shot around 16weeks and then a booser at 1 year and that should work. Cuddles is only 6 months so hasnt had her booster yet. The info did say that adult dogs over 18mo should be safe and that many older dogs only experience runny bowels.
Like I said, we have been keeping my moms dog while they are out of town. He was not too concerned because she is 11 years and is up to date on shots.I am using the bleach sanitizer they recommended and have disposed of lots of things. It did say that the virus can live in a contaminated yard for 6-9 months. 
Anyways, I can tell this will be my soap box, I am learning more than I ever wanted to know about the virus.
I cannot say enough thank yous. I tear up reading all the support and thank God for this place! I will be calling and hoping to find out something about Cuddles tomorrow and will update as i know. Thanks again-Kristi


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Kristi, I am sorry you haven't been able to get an update on precious little Cuddles, but just hang on to that "no news is good news." I know you are driving yourself nuts with worry, and I won't even try to suggest that you not worry, because I know I could not stop worrying if I were in your place. It's hard enough to be separated from our sweet babies when they are well, much less when they are sick.  Just remember that God is still in control, and there are many many prayers being said for Cuddles. I truly believe that when God gave man dominion over the animals, that included our taking the best care of them that we can, and you are certainly doing that, so try to find peace in that.

I will continue to pray for you and your sweet baby, plus your little daughter. We're just gonna fight the good fight and try to be confident that Cuddles will soon be back home with you where she belongs!

Please take care of yourself, and keep us updated as soon as you can. {{{{{{{{{{{{{ Kristi }}}}}}}}}}}}} :grouphug: 

Kerry


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry to read this news about your Cuddles. I hope and pray she recovers from this. It makes me scared to take my 16 wk old baby out anywhere even though he's had his shots. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Praying for you and Cuddles and that she makes it through this


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for both of you.
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm praying for you and cuddles rayer: rayer: :grouphug: I'm so sorry she got sick  don't worry about the 50-50 comment, me and sparkey have heard that couple of times already. I'm sure she will be home real soon :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Cuddles. We'll be praying she recovers quickly.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking to see if you had updated. I hope you have some good news tomorrow. I hate this so much for you and Cuddles. I can only imagine how upsetting this is and my heart is breaking for you. Good thoughts and prayers for you both.
Hugs, Jane


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Adding my prayers for you & Cuddles.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry!!!! :crying: I'll be praying for Cuddles and you and your family!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for Cuddles... rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 10 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702870


> Update...
> 
> Its not good. I took cuddles back in this morning after she started getting worse. She started moaning non stop so I wrapped her up and rucshed her in. They took her straight back and did a parvo test. Her poo this morning turned into yellow fluid with blood. They came out and I couldnt stop the tears. My baby has parvo. She had all her shots and it doesnt seem to matter. They said she was very very sick, going straight on IV, antibiotics, heating pads. Her temp today was 91. Normal they said was atleast 100. She isnt maintaining ther temp well at all. They are keeping her for as long as it takes. The sweet nurse patted on me and listen to me cry my eyes out. She said she would be at the hospital this weekend and gave me her cell. They gave her a 50/50 chance but said there was no way of knowing how this parvo strand is.
> Im devastated.
> ...


Oh, no. :crying: 

I read this a little earlier and have been praying for you and Cuddles all day long. And, of course I will continue to do so, until, hopefully, Cuddles pulls through all of this. rayer: 

My thoughts and prayers stay constant for you and Cuddles, Kristi. :grouphug: 

Hugs and Love,

Marie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry....I can't imagine how scared you are. You and Cuddles are in my thoughts and prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm hoping and praying that Cuddles is improving..Please update us as soon as possible. I can't stop thinking about you guys. I hope she improves 
very quickly :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

prayers for you and Cuddles, I can not even imagine what you are going through, I would be going crazy, keep good thoughts and believe in the power of prayers.
keep us posted


----------



## Jen Jen (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been praying... Please keep us posted. My thoughts are definitely with you at this very difficult time...

Jennifer


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I'm keeping Cuddles in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 
I wish Paula (MatildasMommy) was on and would see this thread. She says the most wonderful prayers. I hope she comes on so she can say one of her prayers. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that Im thinking about you and Cuddles...lots of prayers for you rayer: rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending prayers, your way.

I am so sorry this is happening to her.

Be strong!

XOXOX
Nancy And The FAb five


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about your sweet Cuddles!!! I know what you are going through, not with Parvo but with another disease and wondering what is going on with your baby. Didn't you take it back to the doctor and they sent you home??? Please keep us updated when you can.....Prayers are being said for your baby rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry :bysmilie: Prayers and many warm wishes . :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

rayer: Sending prayers and positive thoughts for strength for you and a quick recovery for Cuddles rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hoping to hear an update about our sweet Cuddles :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just want to assure you that the prayers are continuing for your baby!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

oh no!! I just saw your update...I am praying for Cuddles and hope she makes a speedy comeback and recovers!!!! I can only imagine how you must be feeling...I am so sorry!!! Sending many warm wishes and thoughts your way...you will be in my prayers!!!! ((HUGS)))


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*all the very best for cuddles! get well soon sweetheart!
I'm sending prayers your way rayer: rayer: rayer:*


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I am praising God I have not gotten that phone call to say she is no longer with us. I get to visit her monday and will do that asap.The nurse was telling me she thought that helped her pup who went through the same thing. I am giving the nurse a call after lunch today and I am hoping for a phone call from the doctor. I am having more hope since she apparently made it through the night. They were so grim at the office and it really shattered me. But you are all right, the power of prayer is an amazing thing!

We told our daughter that Cuddles is very sick and at the puppy doctors. She protested a bit and said she wanted her home but took the news pretty well. She said a little prayer for her "Dear God please be with Cuddles and just know that if they giver her a shot, I am not taking her back to the doctors, Amen"
I love how they speak so truthful. 

Heini, unfortunately the first diagnosis was gastro intestinal and yes we were sent home. The next day I brought her back and she was confirmed Parvo.

Thank you all so much, I will post an update as soon as I hear something-Kristi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update on Cuddles and I hope you get some good news when you talk to the nurse today. Please let us know. 
Hugs to that baby!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm praying for good news today rayer: you must be so worried  :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I just called the tech who gave me her cell and here is what I have heard about Cuddles:
She said she was not actually the tech in charge today, but that she knew I was concerned and had been up there to check on her this AM. She said they gave her morphine in her IV for the pain last night and got her temperature warmed up to a little closer to normal. She is hanging in there! The sweet nurse said she would be checking on her again within the hour and would call me back with more specifics this afternoon. I am so lucky to have her on our side, I would know nothing otherwise. 
I read somewhere that if they made it past the 4th day of treatment they will most likely survive Parvo. We have made it 1 day 
Kristi


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Love, hugs, and prayers to you Kristi, and, beautiful Cuddles.
xoxoxox


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Cuddles is in my prayers!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

So glad to hear an update that's positive! We're all thinking of you and little Cuddles ..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hang in there Cuddles. We're all praying for you. And what a great tech! That is just awesome that she's calling you like that.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Good to heart that she is still holding strong. I will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry to hear about ur baby, sounds like she is in good hands. will be keeping u and ur fam in our thoughts


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Cuddles in hanging there!!!! I'll continue to keep Cuddles and your family in my prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for updating us. I'll continue to pray for Cuddles. [attachment=46723:big_hug.gif]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 11 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703527


> I just called the tech who gave me her cell and here is what I have heard about Cuddles:
> She said she was not actually the tech in charge today, but that she knew I was concerned and had been up there to check on her this AM. She said they gave her morphine in her IV for the pain last night and got her temperature warmed up to a little closer to normal. She is hanging in there! The sweet nurse said she would be checking on her again within the hour and would call me back with more specifics this afternoon. I am so lucky to have her on our side, I would know nothing otherwise.
> I read somewhere that if they made it past the 4th day of treatment they will most likely survive Parvo. We have made it 1 day
> Kristi[/B]



Thank you so much for the update. We all are praying and are right there by your side :grouphug: 

We love you sweet Cuddles, you get nice and strong for all of us. :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Prayers continuing for your Cuddles.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 11 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703527


> I just called the tech who gave me her cell and here is what I have heard about Cuddles:
> She said she was not actually the tech in charge today, but that she knew I was concerned and had been up there to check on her this AM. She said they gave her morphine in her IV for the pain last night and got her temperature warmed up to a little closer to normal. She is hanging in there! The sweet nurse said she would be checking on her again within the hour and would call me back with more specifics this afternoon. I am so lucky to have her on our side, I would know nothing otherwise.
> I read somewhere that if they made it past the 4th day of treatment they will most likely survive Parvo. We have made it 1 day
> Kristi[/B]



I was just checking in to see how Cuddles is doing.

I'm just one of many here on SM who continue to think of you and Cuddles with positive thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for updating us, Kristi. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Cuddles will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers and also you and your family. Please continue to keep us updated as to her progress and hope that she has a good night and continues to hang in there!!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers going up for sweet Cuddles. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seen this...prayers for little Cuddles rayer: May she be bsck home and in your arms soon


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay! I just talked to the tech and Cuddles is making improvements! She hasnt been throwing up lately and seems to be doing better. She is still on the morphine, but this will probably be her last bag. I am going to visit her in the morning to see for myself and to give my little bug some loving. 
Thank you thank you thank you for the thoughts and prayers!
Kristi


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's great news!! I hope cuddles continues to improve :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 11 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703745


> Yay! I just talked to the tech and Cuddles is making improvements! She hasnt been throwing up lately and seems to be doing better. She is still on the morphine, but this will probably be her last bag. I am going to visit her in the morning to see for myself and to give my little bug some loving.
> Thank you thank you thank you for the thoughts and prayers!
> Kristi[/B]


Kristi....
I am so glad. Please continue to keep us all updated. We all care...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful news. I hope she continues to improve and is home soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 11 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703745


> Yay! I just talked to the tech and Cuddles is making improvements! She hasnt been throwing up lately and seems to be doing better. She is still on the morphine, but this will probably be her last bag. I am going to visit her in the morning to see for myself and to give my little bug some loving.
> Thank you thank you thank you for the thoughts and prayers!
> Kristi[/B]



Oh Kristi, this is GREAT news. Promise us, that when you see sweet Cuddles tommorow, you give her a big hug and kiss from all of us. :wub: 

The prayers are still coming...thanks so much for the update!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is the best news I have heard all day!!! Double Yah!!! I have prayed for that little one to survive......Give her lots of love from all of us tomorrow and don't forget to post about her because we have been so concerned!!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Great news!! continued prayers for Cuddles! rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is great news! I hope she continues to improve and gets to come home soon. 
Give that girl a hug for us and keep the good updates coming.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am sooooo happy that Cuddles is showing improvement!! I will keep the prayers going and keep looking for updates that I'm going to assume will continue to be good ones!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Cuddles is improving. Hugs to her and you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

That is wonderful. Can't wait to hear back from you when you get to see her again. :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 11 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703745


> Yay! I just talked to the tech and Cuddles is making improvements! She hasnt been throwing up lately and seems to be doing better. She is still on the morphine, but this will probably be her last bag. I am going to visit her in the morning to see for myself and to give my little bug some loving.
> Thank you thank you thank you for the thoughts and prayers!
> Kristi[/B]



Oh, Kristi, I am soooo happy to hear this.

I will continue praying that Cuddles continues to feel better soon. 

Hugs for both of you ... and, for your daughter, too. :grouphug:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Adding on to the SM family prayers and positive thoughts for the health of Cuddles, and for your strength and comfort. rayer:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

My continued thoughts and prayers for Cuddles. I truly hope for a speedy recovery..


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so happy to read your latest update! Cuddles has been on my mind all day long and I'll continue to send positive thoughts and vibes her way.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry that I am just seeing this thread that your baby is sick. It is reassuring that she seems to be making progress. Sending lots of warm thoughs and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I am so very glad to hear that Cuddles is improving. We are gonna keep on praying that God keeps on healing that sweet little body, and that she will soon be home with you again, getting and giving lots of kissy-kisses! Please keep us posted, we're anxious to hear! Lotsa hugs to you!

Kerry


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Sending get well prayers and wishes for your sweet cuddles rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so glad to hear Cuddles is improving! I will most certainly continue to keep her in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's really great news, Kristi! I know how scary and upsetting it is when your baby is sick. I hope this means your little cuddlebug :wub: is turning the corner and will soon be on the road to complete recovery. Come on, Cuddles!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 11 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703745


> Yay! I just talked to the tech and Cuddles is making improvements! She hasnt been throwing up lately and seems to be doing better. She is still on the morphine, but this will probably be her last bag. I am going to visit her in the morning to see for myself and to give my little bug some loving.
> Thank you thank you thank you for the thoughts and prayers!
> Kristi[/B]



I'm so glad Cuddles is improving!!!! :grouphug: I'll continue to pray for her to have a full recovery!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

Keep us updated please!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i hope that cuddles continue to get stronger and stronger... my thoughts are with you and your family!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, no, I'm so very sorry!! I had no idea Cuddles had Parvo. :bysmilie: 

I'm glad she's doing better, though. I hope your visit tomorrow morning

goes well. *Hugs to you, your daughter, and precious Cuddles*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so, so happy to hear she's improving!! :chili: :chili: I hope she continues to improve by leaps and bounds and is home in your arms soon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Happy to hear she is doing better.
Positive thoughts and prayers still being sent to you both :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see from you most recent update that your little Cuddles is doing better. Looking forward to hearing more about her when you see her again this morning at the Vet's. Prayers continue for all of you!!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

More prayers for Cuddles. :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep thinking about you and Cuddles and checking this thread. I hope when you see her today she's improving and that she'll be home in no time. 
Hugs to that girl.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Your excitement and the hope in your post brought tears to my eyes. I truly am so happy for you and will continue to pray for Cuddles swift and healthy recovery. Please continue to update us on Cuddles status.......HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope all is well. Please let us know how she is doing today. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I have checked back several times to see how Cuddles is doing......I hope everything is just getting better with that sweet one!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kristi, I just read this thread. I'm so sorry Cuddles is going through this. I was glad to read your last update. It sounds like your little girl is a fighter and doing a bit better. It must have been so hard on you not being able to see her. God bless that nurse and tech. By now I hope you have seen and loved your baby. She is in my prayers for a speedy recovery. I'm so sorry I am late to this post. This is scary for all of us. You did everything right for your Cuddles and took her to the vet right away and got the wrong results of the blood test. Did they explain that? I am praying so hard for your baby and for you. Awaiting the next update. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking for a morning update. Hoping Cuddles had a good night and is on the way to full recovery! You said you were going to visit this morning. Give Cuddles an extra hug from Frank and Lola. We will be checking back. :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that I am still sending prayers and hugs for Cuddles :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: .






Joy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Me 2 rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 12 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704196


> Me 2 rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


Me 3! and how is she today?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 12 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704233


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 12 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704196





> Me 2 rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


Me 3! and how is she today?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm still praying for Cuddles and you, too, Kristi.

It's almost one o'clock here on the East Coast ... and, I pray we hear some good news from you soon.

I prayed and thought about Cuddles and you before I went to sleep, and when I woke up this morning ... and, in between, too. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Cuddles. Prayers continue. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just checking for an update as well. I hope all is still improving.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Just checking on an update for Cuddles. I hope she has continued to improve :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sure everyone is so tired of this thread. I know I am worn out from this whole situation!I wish I had better news but after seeing her and talking to the doctor I am up in the eair on her progress. The doctor said this morning that they were still having trouble with throwing up and bloody stools. He said her pain seems to be better, but is still on the morphine. and IV. He said she was deffinately not worse and maybe a tiny bit better if he had to say. For sure not out of the woods. 
I went to see her at 10 this morning and my heart broke. I would like to say that her little tail wagged a bit when she saw me and I hope that is not just wishful thinking. She didnt respond much. I know she knew I was there because if i stepped to her side she would follow me with her head.She just seemed vacant in the eyes. I am sure it was due to how she felt and maybe the morphine. That is also how she was on Sat when i took her in. I just loved on her and talked to her for forever. They said to stay as long as i could and try to get her spirits up.I picked her up and snuggled her and told her she was not to die on me. 
The poor thing looked so sad. Only the top part of her coat was still white. She was bloody from the upset tummy and it just brough tears to my eyes. i am sure it is hard to keep them clean when they are like that and her sutures from the spay are still in. My daughter begged to come, but I am glad I didn't let her. She doesnt understand how sick she is. This morning she said we needed to have a talk and told me that God makes dogs and he keeps them alive. I dont know where this came from, I havent even introduced the possibility of her not making it. She said she said she wasnt worried and that Cuddles will be just fine. I pray she is right. 
I have other family visiting her later on and I will see her again tomorrow. Thanks for hanging in there with us and for all the support, I wish I could send each and every one of you flowers to say thank you!
Kristi


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying, thank you for the update.

Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: Poor little Cuddles, I feel so sad for her & you too. It must very hard to see your little girl so sick. I will keep her in my prayers. rayer: Please get well soon sweet Cuddles.Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The only thank you we want to see is that she's going to make it. I can't tell you how sorry I am or how bad I feel for you and Cuddles. I hate reading that she's still so sick but I just know she'll get better. This is heartbreaking. Please know that everyone is really pulling for that little girl and I'm still sending good thoughts and prayers for you both. 
Big hugs! 
:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm encouraged that the Dr said she was no worse.... and the morphine would make her a bit 'spacey' .. but if it's keeps her comfortable then 'spacey' is worth it. (Though, I know you'd have felt better if she was more perky. )

Each day that she hold her own is a plus! Know the prayers continue right up till your precious little Cuddles is all better!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sending :grouphug: and rayer: your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have worked in NICU for over 20 years. I have seen some of the tiniest babies, that frankly, look
like he**. They make it. The will to live is very strong, and that is why your visits are VERY important 
to Cuddles. The narcotics will keep her comfortable, but will prevent her from interacting w/you. However
she can still hear your voice. It will help keep her here. As long as they can keep her fluids up, and sustain
her temp and B/P, her body will fight that virus, and eventually heal it's self. Keep visiting and giving her lots 
of love. It makes a difference. Prayers help too, and she is getting a ton of those. Keep the faith!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and Cuddles, it must be so hard to se her so sick. I will keep you all in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't say how sorry I am your baby (and your family) is going through this. I know how hard it is. Just keep positive thoughts and continue seeing her and telling her mommy isn't going anywhere. She will pull through. I just know she will. We will keep praying. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

How hard it must be to see her like that! My prayers are still going out to you all and will be for as long as you need them. I've been thinking about you all so often.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The good is that the news that Vet said she isn't getting worse!!! : :grouphug: It must have been so hard on you to see Cuddles out of it and weak. :grouphug: Still praying for Cuddles' recovery!!!! rayer: 

Please keep giving us updates!!! We are here for you!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for Cuddles and for all of you. I can only imagine how it must hurt to see her feeling so badly. I pray that she will be restored to her healthy, happy self.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont have much to add this time around other than my continued support and prayers. Your skin daughter sounds like such a blessed little thing. Her sheer optimism can't be ignored or forgotten; the things children say are so heart warming.

Please continue to let us know how Cuddles is doing - no one is sick of hearing about her, its just the opposite. If I can speak for everyone we read your post every few hours to get updates! 

We love you CUDDLES!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 12 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704289


> I am sure everyone is so tired of this thread. I know I am worn out from this whole situation!I wish I had better news but after seeing her and talking to the doctor I am up in the eair on her progress. The doctor said this morning that they were still having trouble with throwing up and bloody stools. He said her pain seems to be better, but is still on the morphine. and IV. He said she was deffinately not worse and maybe a tiny bit better if he had to say. For sure not out of the woods.
> I went to see her at 10 this morning and my heart broke. I would like to say that her little tail wagged a bit when she saw me and I hope that is not just wishful thinking. She didnt respond much. I know she knew I was there because if i stepped to her side she would follow me with her head.She just seemed vacant in the eyes. I am sure it was due to how she felt and maybe the morphine. That is also how she was on Sat when i took her in. I just loved on her and talked to her for forever. They said to stay as long as i could and try to get her spirits up.I picked her up and snuggled her and told her she was not to die on me.
> The poor thing looked so sad. Only the top part of her coat was still white. She was bloody from the upset tummy and it just brough tears to my eyes. i am sure it is hard to keep them clean when they are like that and her sutures from the spay are still in. My daughter begged to come, but I am glad I didn't let her. She doesnt understand how sick she is. This morning she said we needed to have a talk and told me that God makes dogs and he keeps them alive. I dont know where this came from, I havent even introduced the possibility of her not making it. She said she said she wasnt worried and that Cuddles will be just fine. I pray she is right.
> I have other family visiting her later on and I will see her again tomorrow. Thanks for hanging in there with us and for all the support, I wish I could send each and every one of you flowers to say thank you!
> Kristi[/B]


Kristi, even though we have never met in person, I wish I could be there to give you a big hug right now. I can only imagine how hard it is for you to see Cuddles while she is still not feeling well.

I'm sure though, that it helped Cuddles to have you there ... to talk to her, and snuggle with her.

Your daughter, bless her heart, sounds so precious and sweet.

As you can see, Kristi, all of us here care so much about Cuddles. 

The prayers will continue. And, as with your daughter's thoughts ... I am thinking positive for Cuddles, too.

Sending lots of love, prayers, and healing hugs your way. :heart: rayer: :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Children have a magical sense that we don't have - they sometimes know better than we do.

Not getting worse is a good sign - my heart is breaking for you and your family, I am sure it's devastating to see your baby suffering - we are all praying and hoping for a miracle, that she pulls thru and is the cute and Cuddly puppy and bestest friend to your four year old.

Hugs to you
Lina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 12 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704422


> QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 12 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704289





> I am sure everyone is so tired of this thread. I know I am worn out from this whole situation!I wish I had better news but after seeing her and talking to the doctor I am up in the eair on her progress. The doctor said this morning that they were still having trouble with throwing up and bloody stools. He said her pain seems to be better, but is still on the morphine. and IV. He said she was deffinately not worse and maybe a tiny bit better if he had to say. For sure not out of the woods.
> I went to see her at 10 this morning and my heart broke. I would like to say that her little tail wagged a bit when she saw me and I hope that is not just wishful thinking. She didnt respond much. I know she knew I was there because if i stepped to her side she would follow me with her head.She just seemed vacant in the eyes. I am sure it was due to how she felt and maybe the morphine. That is also how she was on Sat when i took her in. I just loved on her and talked to her for forever. They said to stay as long as i could and try to get her spirits up.I picked her up and snuggled her and told her she was not to die on me.
> The poor thing looked so sad. Only the top part of her coat was still white. She was bloody from the upset tummy and it just brough tears to my eyes. i am sure it is hard to keep them clean when they are like that and her sutures from the spay are still in. My daughter begged to come, but I am glad I didn't let her. She doesnt understand how sick she is. This morning she said we needed to have a talk and told me that God makes dogs and he keeps them alive. I dont know where this came from, I havent even introduced the possibility of her not making it. She said she said she wasnt worried and that Cuddles will be just fine. I pray she is right.
> I have other family visiting her later on and I will see her again tomorrow. Thanks for hanging in there with us and for all the support, I wish I could send each and every one of you flowers to say thank you!
> Kristi[/B]


Kristi, even though we have never met in person, I wish I could be there to give you a big hug right now. I can only imagine how hard it is for you to see Cuddles while she is still not feeling well.

I'm sure though, that it helped Cuddles to have you there ... to talk to her, and snuggle with her.

Your daughter, bless her heart, sounds so precious and sweet.

As you can see, Kristi, all of us here care so much about Cuddles. 

The prayers will continue. And, as with your daughter's thoughts ... I am thinking positive for Cuddles, too.

Sending lots of love, prayers, and healing hugs your way. :heart: rayer: :grouphug: 

Marie
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Kristi, we all are anxiously wating for any update...please don't ever think we would tire of it. If anything, we all are beside ourselves waiting with you. 

You keep that faith for your sweet baby, and it must have been so hard to see her like that. But you saw, she is not in any pain, and the "vacant" look, was probably just the morphine. So, just know your sweet precious baby, is in the best of hands, and we ALL are here, right with you.

:grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you for updating.
My prayers and warm wishes from my heart continue :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping to hear that Cuddles was doing better, but at least from what your update stated, she is holding her own and hasn't gotten any worse. I cannot help but be curious as to how she came in contact with the Parvo virus in the first place? I truly have not had the time to read each and every post and perhaps someone else asked that question before me. One thing for sure is that she is over six months old and hope that being a bit older, might help her in fighting the Parvo virus. 

Many hugs, prayers, and thoughts will continue to go your way that your beautiful little Cuddles makes a complete recovery and that she will be once again be her perky self again.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Kristi, :grouphug: 

We care and want to hear about Cuddles. Please continue to keep us updated. I am encouraged that Cuddles is not worse and you stated the doctor felt she was a little better. She does know you are there. She knows your voice and your touch which is probably why the vet told you to stay as long as possible. It sounds like she is getting very good care. 

When they are SO sick, you feel so helpless. When Lexie was so sick, I cried many a tear as I did feel helpless. I know it is SO hard for you to see her like this. 

We are here for you. :grouphug: 
Martha


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Dont ever think that we are tired from seeing this thread. We all are here for you and Cuddles and have been praying non stop for her. I am so sorry that she is still so weak and out of it. It is good news that the vet said that she is making small improvements. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}} I will continue to pray for her and please keep us posted. We are all here for you.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Snuggles mom, My best guess is she either got it at the groomers or the vets office. I have read that the virus can live on surfaces for up to 9 months. My vets office told me this week they had their first cases of parvo in a few months. She got spayed a week from last Friday and got groomed the wed before that. They also mentioned flys can carry the virus as well. We are known for having more parvo cases than other areas and are warned to stay away from places such as Petsmart and such. This was only cuddles 2nd grooming and I figured she was safe since she has had all her shots. Believe me, I am regretting the grooming and the spay at this point.
I too am hoping her age will help her out. I know there are cases of smaller and younger pups surviving Parvo.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Praying for baby Cuddles. Poor girl. I feel so sad for her and for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

gosh this is horrible....i am keeping your family in my prayers and thoughts...I pray that cuddles will make it through this rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying that Cuddles gets better rayer: rayer: .... we're all about our fluffs here
and we're all here for each other... please keep us updated with
Cuddles' progress.

Debbie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us updated. I'm continuing to pray for Cuddles. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Cuddles..I will be praying for her and your family :wub:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm just seeing this post as well and want to send you ((hugs)) and many prayers for Cuddles. Please continue to update us - no one here is sick of this thread and continue to think about and pray for your fuff.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry your little one is still weak. I hope she continues to improve. Your love and your visits will help her pull through and keep her spirits up. Sending hugs and prayers to you and Cuddles. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Get better Cuddles


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Kristi, I'm SO sorry to hear that your cuddlebug isn't much better - but "a little better" is better than worse, right? Try to think positive and
try to be a little upbeat when you visit her - as if you KNOW she's going to get better! Poor little Cuddles :wub: - I'll be thinking of her and awaiting
further updates. :grouphug:


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Bailey and I are sending you and Cuddles, hugs, kisses, licks, and prayers! I just know Cuddles is going to get better. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Kristi your little girl is very wise. God does make little dogs and he wants Cuddles to get better. I think you can see how worried we all are for you and Cuddles. We want to know what is happening but understand you are under a lot of stress, and probably hate having to say how sick she still is. Just know the prayers are ascending on high at every moment for your baby and for you too. I hope you get better news tomorrow. :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Kristi,

I saw your reply to my question as to how your little Cuddles contracted Parvo and want to thank you for taking the time out to answer my question. I did not know that you little Cuddles had been to the groomer but was aware that she did have her spaying about one week ago. Like to rest of us, I will be waiting for an update sometime tomorrow about how Cuddles is doing. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kristi, I'm still praying for sweet Cuddles. Tell her all her aunties on SM love her and are praying her well. My heart is breaking for you. I know you will love her to pieces again tomorrow. I'll check in for an update then. I will keep you in my heart until then.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh gosh, I am sorry but I just now saw this thread. I am so very sorry to hear about Cuddles. I know what you are going through. One of my Aussies got Parvo 10 years ago when she was 10 months old and fully vaccinated. It was the most heartwrenching and stressful week I had ever experienced (until last January) but my Megan pulled through and so will Cuddles. You have come to the right place to ask for prayers. My girls and I experienced the power of the SM prayers last January. I know all the prayers are what helped save my girls. 

Trust your daughters instincts. Prayers being said for Cuddles recovery. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

We are still praying for precious little Cuddles and hoping tomorrow will bring good news. Keep your faith, and keep your chin up. I know it's hard. Sending many hugs your way. Blessings to you and sweet Cuddles.

Kerry


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm still praying for Cuddles, and for you and your family.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, my, I just read this thread. I am so sorry about sweet Cuddles. This must be so very hard. I know I would be a basket case. Your visiting with her is great medicine too. She may not feel well, but she knows her Mom is there and that is the best medicine. They have a "will" to live too. I am praying she will make a full recovery. I never knew they could still get parvo even after having been vaccinated. That is just another reason to remove shoes when coming home. I think we will start doing that. Many hugs and prayers for little Cuddles and for you and your little daughter.
:sLo_grouphug3: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just letting you know the prayers continue for little Cuddles! Will be looking for your update today.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Cuddles is in my prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still sending prayers :grouphug: 


Cathy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to let you know I'm still sending good thoughts and prayers for Cuddles. I'll be watching for your update. 
Big Hugs!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have said prayers this morning for Cuddles.......I pray that she is doing better!!! Please let us know when you can!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thinking about you and cuddles.. sending my hugs!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking about Cuddles this morning....hoping she is better :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I wanted to check on Cuddles. Please know that you are very, very much in my prayers. And please keep us updated when you can.

When you visit her, please give her a big kiss and some ear scratches from me and Madison.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.

I am feeling more hope that she will pull through after talking to the doc this morning. He said he could see some improvement in Cuddles from yesterday. She hasnt had any recent episodes of bloodly bm and while she did vomit some this mornng, that has decreased. She is still very depressed, obviously so. He said he cant make any promises but he is more hopeful today than yesterday. This I could tell while talking to him. 

I am hoping she comes home soon and maybe that would even help in her recovery. He said though, that they would not send her home until her tummy is back to normal and she is eating and drinking. My goodness, she hasnt done that since last Thursday morning.

I am hoping to see her today at some point. My son was throwing up all through the night last night, so it may be my hubby that gets to make the visit. 

Horray for some improvement, God is Good  
Kristi


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is such uplifting news! Whether it is you or your husband I am sure that Cuddles will be soo happy that someone is visiting with her. I will continue to think of Cuddles and send nothing but good wishes her way! 

I am sorry to hear that your son is ill as well - it is winter and that winter bug is going around but of all times to hit your house. Take care of yourself  so that you will be refreshed and well when Cuddles can come home! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 13 2009, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704996


> Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am feeling more hope that she will pull through after talking to the doc this morning. He said he could see some improvement in Cuddles from yesterday. She hasnt had any recent episodes of bloodly bm and while she did vomit some this mornng, that has decreased. She is still very depressed, obviously so. He said he cant make any promises but he is more hopeful today than yesterday. This I could tell while talking to him.
> 
> ...


Oh Kristi...that is wonderful news...I am sooooooooo happy, she is showing signs of improvement..okay, back to praying for sweet Cuddles...and don't rush her home too soon. You want her home, when she will be back to her bouncy self..

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

We are still praying for this little one!!!! You tell Cuddles that we all send her sweet kisses and get home soon!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Kristi, that is wonderful news. Any improvement is good at this point. OK, I'm still praying for that sweet baby Cuddles. Cheer up sweetie, we all love you and want you well. Hugs to you Kristi. I hope your son is better too. Poor Mommy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that cuddles is improving. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that's great news :biggrin: I've been thinking about her and praying for her rayer: :grouphug: just a couple of more days and she'll be home rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad little Cuddles is improving :aktion033: . I hope & pray she will continue to recover & be back home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am SO HAPPY to hear a positive report! Will keep the prayers going for little Cuddles. Thank you for keeping us all in the loop!
rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've just come across this thread now. Reading the posts and your updates had me on the verge of tears.
I'm so happy that Cuddles seems to be getting better. My thoughts are with her and with you. I hope to see a post telling us that she's home and getting stronger daily.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you for posting the updates. I have been thinking of Cuddles often. I hope and pray she gets better very soon. Lots of hugs and good thoughts are sent her way. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

A few years ago my Springer Spaniel, Barney, contracted Parvo (fully vaccinated, too). After his time in the hospital, he was fairly lethargic at home for several days. He didn't have much appetite, so I fed him baby food (meat) and the only way he would eat it was off my fingers, lying in my lap. He finally began to regain some strength and the day he walked out in the yard to potty all by himself, we all cried with relief! He went on to live a full life. He never got as big as most Springers, but he was healthy.

Hang in there and just keep letting Cuddles know how much you love her. She can get through this.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Continued prayers for Cuddles. Keep up with the visits as much as you can. Maybe that will help with the depression. The idea for the hand feeding of baby food is certainly worth a try. God bless you.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad Cuddles :wub: is showing signs of improvement - that's really good news! Thinking of you both and looking forward to the next update,
which I hope will be even better!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad to hear positive new on Cuddles. Please
give and extra hug from Frank and Lola. Keep us
updated.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this thread just showed up for me. i wish her a speedy recovery. poor thing. i know what a toll parvo can take on them, and it's too bad they didn't test for it when you brought her in the first time, they could have caught it earlier. 

i had an irish setter that came down with parvo. she too was fully vaccinated. she contracted it at 6 months old. she got it from loose dogs that did their business in our yard. i asked how this could have happened, the vet said there was a bad batch of vaccs that went out. sure enough it was the same that was given to jasper. her fight with the disease was difficult, the vet wouldn't even give me a survival rate because she was so bad. but she pulled through.

my thoughts are with you and cuddles. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh things do sound very positive for little Cuddles!! Every step.. small though they might be is STILL going in the right direction and that's what's important! The prayers continue for your precious little girl!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kristi,

Our Snowball just got back from a check-up with our vet. I asked her about Parvo. 

She suggested that you ask your doctor if Cuddles has been treated with Tamiflu for the Parvo. She said that Tamiflu has had a high success rate with helping smaller babies such as ours, recover from Parvo. 

I just wanted to pass this on to you, just in case it will help in any way.

I am still praying day, night, and in -between, for your darling Cuddles.

I will PM you, just in case you don't read this first, or would like more information in regard to our vet's office. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 

Marie


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful news. Hang in there and keep loving on little Cuddles. Hope your boy gets better too. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Still praying for precious Cuddles!!!!! rayer: It sounds like she is doing a little better!!! I hope and pray that she continues to get better and better each day and that she can come home very soon!!!! rayer: 

Hang in there!!! We are all here for you!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 13 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704996


> Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am feeling more hope that she will pull through after talking to the doc this morning. He said he could see some improvement in Cuddles from yesterday. She hasnt had any recent episodes of bloodly bm and while she did vomit some this mornng, that has decreased. She is still very depressed, obviously so. He said he cant make any promises but he is more hopeful today than yesterday. This I could tell while talking to him.
> 
> ...


I'm so relieved to hear Cuddles is doing a little better. Gosh, you must be going through so much right now. Never lose hope, Kristi!! Stay strong for Cuddles.

Cuddles, we're all praying for you!! :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Sooooooo glad to hear some good news! Keep it up, Cuddles! You'll be home with mommy soon! :heart: Prayers are still coming your way! 

Kerry & Gracie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aww..you can do it Cuddles. Keep getting better so you can go home to your family!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I ended up getting to see my Cuddles today. Little Logan was sick last night and absolutley ok today. Those kiddos are tough. I had the same thing a couple weeks ago and it knocked me on my hiney for a couple days 

The doctor used the term "Cautiously Optimistic" but I was very optimistic after seeing Cuddles this afternoon! She was in much better spirits. She gave me kisses, whereas before, she could hardly move. She is off the Morphine, still on fluids, and hardly throwing up at all. 

She is finally scheduled for a bath since the diarrea has subsided and the doc said, just that should make her feel better. They said they would try to get her to eat and then see if she could keep it down for 12-24 hours and then she can come home. I am hoping for Thursday. We will see. 

It has been so great to hear other survivor stories. Thank you all for your continued prayers and support. I think my baby is going to pull through!!
Kristi


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705557


> I ended up getting to see my Cuddles today. Little Logan was sick last night and absolutley ok today. Those kiddos are tough. I had the same thing a couple weeks ago and it knocked me on my hiney for a couple days
> 
> The doctor used the term "Cautiously Optimistic" but I was very optimistic after seeing Cuddles this afternoon! She was in much better spirits. She gave me kisses, whereas before, she could hardly move. She is off the Morphine, still on fluids, and hardly throwing up at all.
> 
> ...


Oh, what wonderful news, Kristi! :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm SO happy to hear this, and I'm sure a bath will make her feel better. We'll all keep on
pulling for little Cuddles' quick and complete recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What wonderful news!!! Oh, I was so hoping to hear good news about Cuddles.......please keep us informed......


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

That is great news! Keep it up Cuddles :wub: We are all praying for you!! :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Three Cheers for Cuddles!!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Please let us know how she does tommorrow - I am soo elated that she seemed that much better to you. The vet probably just doesn't want to get your hopes up but knowing that she kissed and loved on you is a great thing.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear she's doing better! Give her an extra kiss from me when you see her next. I hope she continues to get better and comes home soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705557


> I ended up getting to see my Cuddles today. Little Logan was sick last night and absolutley ok today. Those kiddos are tough. I had the same thing a couple weeks ago and it knocked me on my hiney for a couple days
> 
> The doctor used the term "Cautiously Optimistic" but I was very optimistic after seeing Cuddles this afternoon! She was in much better spirits. She gave me kisses, whereas before, she could hardly move. She is off the Morphine, still on fluids, and hardly throwing up at all.
> 
> ...



Oh, that sounds like such positive news, Kristi. 

I, too, think it will help Cuddles feel better to have a bath.

And, it's great to hear Logan is feeling better today.

Continuing prayers and positive thoughts for Cuddles ... rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is such wonderful news to hear Cuddles is improving! :aktion033: I pray she continues to get better each day. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

:aktion033: We are so happy to hear such optimistic news :rockon: 

I'm continuing to pray for sweet little Cuddles. She's an angel. You go beautiful little girl!!!!!

Keep us up to date please. Can't wait to hear about tomorrow.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to read that Cuddles is doing better. That girl has really been on my mind and I hope to read more of your positive updates. I really pray she's home soon.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! That's great news, Kristi.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your latest update gave a wonderful start to my day!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy she is feeling so much better!! Will be continuing the prayers that she continues improvement and can be home soon!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705557


> I ended up getting to see my Cuddles today. Little Logan was sick last night and absolutley ok today. Those kiddos are tough. I had the same thing a couple weeks ago and it knocked me on my hiney for a couple days
> 
> The doctor used the term "Cautiously Optimistic" but I was very optimistic after seeing Cuddles this afternoon! She was in much better spirits. She gave me kisses, whereas before, she could hardly move. She is off the Morphine, still on fluids, and hardly throwing up at all.
> 
> ...



Oh Kristi, this is wonderful news. Thank you so much for the update...we all are willing little Cuddles better.

Stay strong :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got a call from Cuddles doc. I am so happy! He said Cuddles didnt throw up at all last night and they were able to offer her some food this morning. She did eat sooooooo the doc said if she can keep it down today, she can come home around 4:30 or 5:00! 

My daughter was bouncing on the furniture :biggrin: 

Oh I have so much to do. I threw out most of Cuddles belongings so we will be shopping for new beds and blankets today. 

Fingers crossed that today is the day she gets to come home!!!


I will forever think of all my friends at SM who helped us through this with your thoughs, prayers, and support! I know I talk like she is back home already, but to me this is the best news ever and we are holding ourbreath till 4:30 gets here!

Love,
Kristi the kids and Cuddle bugs


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705822


> I just got a call from Cuddles doc. I am so happy! He said Cuddles didnt throw up at all last night and they were able to offer her some food this morning. She did eat sooooooo the doc said if she can keep it down today, she can come home around 4:30 or 5:00!
> 
> My daughter was bouncing on the furniture :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I am sooooooooooo happy I could cry :chili: :chili: :chili: 

We LOVE Cuddles SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much.

Many hugs to you and your sweet daughter...see, she was right!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 14 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705822


> I just got a call from Cuddles doc. I am so happy! He said Cuddles didnt throw up at all last night and they were able to offer her some food this morning. She did eat sooooooo the doc said if she can keep it down today, she can come home around 4:30 or 5:00!
> 
> My daughter was bouncing on the furniture :biggrin:
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news!!! I am so happy for you and your family. I knew Cuddles would be ok. God has protected your little angel.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705557


> I ended up getting to see my Cuddles today. Little Logan was sick last night and absolutley ok today. Those kiddos are tough. I had the same thing a couple weeks ago and it knocked me on my hiney for a couple days
> 
> The doctor used the term "Cautiously Optimistic" but I was very optimistic after seeing Cuddles this afternoon! She was in much better spirits. She gave me kisses, whereas before, she could hardly move. She is off the Morphine, still on fluids, and hardly throwing up at all.
> 
> ...


I am so happy she is feeling better. I hope she will be able to go home tomorrow.

Cathy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

YAHOO!!!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

Oh that is just the best news ever! Way to go Cuddles!! I'm sooooooo happy for you. I can't wait to see pics of her when she is 100% back to her happy, healthy, cuddly self. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This was the update I've been watching for. I'm so relieved and happy for you. Please give that girl a big hug and kiss for us. I can only imagine how happy you must be after so much worry. Thanks for giving us this wonderful update.
Hugs to all,
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:yahoo: :yahoo: WOO-HOO!!!  :yahoo: :yahoo: 

I am so THRILLLED to hear such wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: *WAY TO GO, CUDDLES!* :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Kristi, I am soooooooooooo glad to hear this. I know you about melted when she gave you kisses! I can hardly wait to hear her "going home" story. I know she will be so happy to be back home in familiar surroundings! Thank you, Lord!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 


What wonderful news! I pray that Cuddles continues to improve!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:celebrate - fireworks: YEA!!!!!! :celebrate - fireworks: 

I am so glad Cuddles is doing SO well. :tender: 

Thanks so much for the update. I know you are jumping for joy! I know when the vet does say she can come home she will gets lots of TLC. Hopefully her stitches from her spay can be removed as well...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What wonderful news!!!!!! :chili: :chili: 
Now this is what I've been waiting to hear!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's wonderful news :aktion033: . I will continue to keep sweet Cuddles in my thoughts & prayers. I hope she continues to get better & better & come back home soon.Boo & Hannah send lots of liplicks to your precious little one.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: Thank goodness !! What fantastic news! your daughter was right! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :chili: :grouphug: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :heart: arty: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh thank god... :chili: :chili: 

I'm so happy for you guys. Let us know once she is home, please.....

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:ThankYou: God!! Hallelujah!!! I am soooo happy to hear Cuddles is doing so well, God love the little sweetheart. You must be walking on air with happiness. You get to shop for new goodies for her too. I can't wait to read the update after 4:30 PM. Thanks for taking the time to update us. You go Cuddles! :cheer: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:cheer: HOORAY!  :cheer: 


I'm so happy for you! What wonderful news!
:Sunny Smile:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh great news I'm so glad Cuddles is doing better. :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, this is great news!!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

(I edited your title to include the last two updates.)


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great news!!!! :thumbsup: :chili: :chili: :chili: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is fantastic news! :aktion033: I hope she is back to puppy antics in no time.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheer: Way to go, Cuddles!!! :cheer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is wonderful news!! You must be on :cloud9: !! Keep us informed.... :cheer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Knowing Cuddles is doing better has made my day! May she continue to improve!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

arty: arty: arty: 
:sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: The best news ever :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: 
have fun shopping, this is so great


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:cheer: Hooray for Cuddles :cheer: 
I am so happy for sweet cuddles and you too!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is such wonderful news. arty: I am so happy for you. You must be breathing a huge sigh of relief. :smheat: Huge :hugging: to you and tons of belly rubs for Cuddles. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

That is GREAT NEWS!!! I am so very happy for you I cannot even bare to see my little ones have any trouble so I can only imagine how hard this must be for you!! You and cuddles are still in my prayers for a hurried recovery and strenght for you to get through this!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: rayer: rayer: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonderful news! I hope she comes home this afternoon and you all live happily ever after! :biggrin:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Wonderful news, she has been through so much.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We are jumping for JOY!!!! :cheer: 
Make sure you take pictures of 
the big homecoming!I artytime:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Great News!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: Im soooo happy that she is doing better!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: This is the best news ever!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yay! ((Hugs You)) Thank God!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh how wonderful!! I'm just happy and excited for you and so relieved I couldn't help but shed a few tears. She looked so sad and miserable in the picture you posted and I just keep seeing her like that and thinking about her. I can't wait to see more pictures of her when she's all well and back to herself! This is just wonderful news and it made my day!

Atta girl Cuddles! What a strong little fighter! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't ever remember praying to God and specifically asking for a miracle! I did for Cuddles. Thank you, God!

I am crying happy tears for Cuddles, you, and the rest of your family, Kristi!

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
:cheer: This is the most WONDERFUL news of the day!!! :cheer: 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Gentle Hugs For Cuddles ... :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, and if that just isn't just the best news of the entire day!!! Way to go Cuddles and keep right on improving so you can once again go home and be with your family!!! Prayers and thoughts will continue that Cuddles keeps right on improving and will be back to her old self again. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


Hooray!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=46914:bravo.gif] [attachment=46914:bravo.gif] [attachment=46914:bravo.gif] [attachment=46914:bravo.gif] [attachment=46914:bravo.gif]


Wonderful news!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hurray!!! I'm so glad to hear this! Thanks for keeping us updated on her progress, I've been worried about her.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea! Thank God for bringing your little Cuddles out of this. Will continue to pray that she gets better and better every day.
hugs. :biggrin: :aktion033: :grouphug: :amen:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Always great to come into the forum and see some good news.  *


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Yea! Hope to see a pic of her at home soon!


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Yay! Im so happy Cuddles is doing better! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is such great news!!

Thank you for keeping us updated. 

Let us know when she's made it home! :wub2:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry it has taken so long to update, I have jsut gotten the kids down for bed. Unfortunately we are Cuddle-less at the moment. I went to visit at 4:30 and the doctor said she had been throwing up quite a bit today. The food did not go over well at all. 

The good news, she looked much better, was giving kissies, and begging to go home. She had also been given a bath. The doc said he had given her an x ray to see if there was something else upsetting her tummy. He said little pups eat everything and wondered if there might be a lego in there or something. The x ray was fine. I guess her little tummy is still trying to heal. 

They wont send her home till she stops throwing up and can handle some food. We will try again tomorrow. They have to put a cone on her though because she feels better and is now trying to pull out her IV (silly girl).

I guess that just gives me an extra day to shop for her homecomming 
Kristi


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot...
When I got to the vets they told me someone had come in and put 500.00 down for Cuddles' stay. They said it was an uncle and sure enough my hubbies Uncle ( a huge pet lover) came in yesterday and left the money. He knew my hubby wouldnt take it and he really wanted to do it for us. He had a puppy that went through parvo and made it, after a very long stay at the vets. 
It was such a blessing. There is nothing you can do when your baby is sick and needs help and we were willing to pay whatever we had to, but we were starting to get nervous since her stay has been so long. It was such an unexpected blessing!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It sounds like Cuddle is doing so much better!!!! :aktion033: I hope her little tummy start feeling better and she can come home soon!!!! rayer: :grouphug: Saying more prayers for Cuddles!!! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so happy cuddles is feeling better! I'll keep sending prayers your way. Hugs to you too :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank heaven things are looking good!

Hugs all around to Cuddles and your uncle and the whole family!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry she wasn't able to come home today, but I'm so relieved she seems to be doing better!! :chili: I hope Cuddles will be able to keep her food down, and I hope you're able to bring her home soon. Thanks for the update! Please continue to keep us posted!

Oh, and your hubby's uncle is so generous!! How very kind of him! :yes:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad to hear she's doing well. I'm sorry she wasn't able to come home.


That is so sweet of your husband's uncle. I know how it can be worrying about the money aspect.

I think when Cuddles comes home, you'll need a new thread!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a wonderful uncle your husband has and I know that must have been such a blessing. I'm glad Cuddles looks better and I hope she does better with her eating so she can come home. Thanks for your updates! 
Hugs to you and Cuddles.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sorry Cuddles didn't come home today. You must have been disappointed but she is where she should be until her tummy is better. We don't want any set backs. Bless her little heart, tugging at the IV. She's feeling better! What a wonderful thing for your husband's uncle to do. I'll keep the prayers coming her way.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear Cuddles is getting better! I will continue to keep her in my prayers until she's 100% well and back home - which I pray is very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so happy she is feeling better. I'm sorry she is still throwing up. I hope and will continue to pray that she can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am sorry that she was unable to come home today but that is great news about her feeling better!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 14 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706302


> Oh and I almost forgot...
> When I got to the vets they told me someone had come in and put 500.00 down for Cuddles' stay. They said it was an uncle and sure enough my hubbies Uncle ( a huge pet lover) came in yesterday and left the money. He knew my hubby wouldnt take it and he really wanted to do it for us. He had a puppy that went through parvo and made it, after a very long stay at the vets.
> It was such a blessing. There is nothing you can do when your baby is sick and needs help and we were willing to pay whatever we had to, but we were starting to get nervous since her stay has been so long. It was such an unexpected blessing!!![/B]


What a great guy! That's so wonderful that he helped out like that. That's just so sweet and considerate!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww that's amazing news! and what a kind thing 'uncle' did for you. 

my thoughts will remain with cuddles until she's home and feeling beter.

:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That was so nice of the uncle to help with the vet bill :aktion033: . I'm sorry Cuddles didn't get to come home as expected, but hopefully she will continue to get better & will be home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear Cuddles is doing better - Sweetness and I are still cheering for her and hoping she comes home very soon!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Cuddles didn't get to come home with you tonight. Hopefully she will be able to keep her food down soon. That was so very generous of your husbands uncle. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 14 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706357


> QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 14 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706302





> Oh and I almost forgot...
> When I got to the vets they told me someone had come in and put 500.00 down for Cuddles' stay. They said it was an uncle and sure enough my hubbies Uncle ( a huge pet lover) came in yesterday and left the money. He knew my hubby wouldnt take it and he really wanted to do it for us. He had a puppy that went through parvo and made it, after a very long stay at the vets.
> It was such a blessing. There is nothing you can do when your baby is sick and needs help and we were willing to pay whatever we had to, but we were starting to get nervous since her stay has been so long. It was such an unexpected blessing!!![/B]


What a great guy! That's so wonderful that he helped out like that. That's just so sweet and considerate!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow!!  I agree. That was soooo awesome. It brings tears to my eyes. What a special man your Uncle is.

My prayers continue for your wee one. Gentle Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

OH this is such wonderful news that Cuddles is feeling well enough to give hugs and kisses and want to remove her stiches! I'm sure that her body is just weary from fighting so hard to come back to her family. I am sure that in no time she will be able to handle regular food again and then be able to come home. And I know she will miss her old things but will greatly appreciate all the nice new things that you have purchased for her.

Cuddles sure has a special uncle with a huge heart. What a thoughtful thing to do for you and your family knowing that hubby wouldn't take the money directly from him. I am not certain many men would go to such lengths to ensure they were able to help. God Bless him and your whole family.

Please let us know when Cuddles is feeling better.

Erin and Hunter


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Keeping up the prayers for Cuddles. Please give a hug to your special Uncle from all of us. What a gem he is!

We'll be watching for your update after you see Cuddles today.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to hear the good news!! arty: :dothewave:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Came on 'specially to check on Cuddles! Am so anxious to hear how she's done today!  

God bless your husband's uncle for contributing toward her vet bill. That was such a kind and thoughtful thing to do. :wub: He will be blessed for his generosity.

Come on, Cuddles, we're waiting to hear from you today! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwww bless our sweet Cuddles..

and extra hugs go to the Uncle of the year :wub:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, just saw Cuddles today and not a lot has changed. She has had some throw up but not as much as before. I was very tempted to just bring her home today and see how she does. Her doc thinks she needs an extra day. After much debate, we decided to let them watch her another day. They told me it was up to me, but they were weary of letting her go home when she is still struggling with vomiting. They fear she will not absorb any of the meds if she is still throwing up. Tomorrow will be day 7 and I think we will bring her home reguardless. I am sure the doc will ok it as I dont think anyone wants to see her spend another lonely weekend there. 

I have tons of questions for him and will start making my list tonight, like will she have further health issues after having parvo, can she get it again, on and on.

I will start a new thread when she gets home with pictures of the girly. Thank you all so much for continuing to think of our sweetie. We cant wait to see her and she cant wait to thank you all
Kristi


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 15 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706813


> Well, just saw Cuddles today and not a lot has changed. She has had some throw up but not as much as before. I was very tempted to just bring her home today and see how she does. Her doc thinks she needs an extra day. After much debate, we decided to let them watch her another day. They told me it was up to me, but they were weary of letting her go home when she is still struggling with vomiting. They fear she will not absorb any of the meds if she is still throwing up. Tomorrow will be day 7 and I think we will bring her home reguardless. I am sure the doc will ok it as I dont think anyone wants to see her spend another lonely weekend there.
> 
> I have tons of questions for him and will start making my list tonight, like will she have further health issues after having parvo, can she get it again, on and on.
> 
> ...



Awww Kristi, you did really good leaving Cuddles there for tonight. She really can be watched around the clock.

So many hugs and prayers coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know how tempting it must be to just grab her and bring her home with you. I know you are missing her and worried about the expenses too. Please listen to your vet. The hospital is a very controled enviropnment. At home, there are stresses from excitment etc, that she is not facing right now. Let her have 24hrs of no vomiting, then bring her home. You don't want to rush it at this point (with all this time and care invested) and then have a set back, and end up back at the vets anyway. Be patient! Your girl is getting better and better every day!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh I know how dissapointed you are. I think we all are a little..... We all want her home as much as you do.

I know it's hard and I'm sorry. I hope she does wonderful tonight and tomorrow and you can bring her home with doctors certainty.

Will be waiting for the new thread...... :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with pammy4501, Kristi. I know it's hard but you don't want Cuddles to have a set back. Listen to the vet and try to do what he says is right for sweet Cuddles. I'd have wanted to grab her and run too. You want her as strong as she can be. Imagine how much you would worry if she started to throw up at home. Patience my dear. Love and soo many hug to you and to baby Cuddles.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would feel the same way you do but I have heard that the dog can get parvo again if not completely treated (and even then they can still get it) so I would want to make sure the vet said it was ok to bring her home. Let's hope that between tonight and tommorrow she holds down her food


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hoping Cuddles is all well tomorrow & you get to bring her home. 

That was so sweet of your dh's uncle. Give him hugs from all of us next time you see him.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Cuddles is still having some vomiting issues & hasn't gotten to come home yet. I would be as anxious as you to bring her home too, but please do as the vet recommends.I pray she is much improved tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: I pray that she is much better by tomorrow rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying for Cuddles complete recovery rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: praying for Cuddles..hope she is better today rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

As hard as it is to leave our babies at the vet and espeically after you've had to leave Cuddles for so long already, it's better that she have the extra time there where she can be closely monitored. I'm praying that she'll be home with you soon and on her way to recovery. Get well wishes for beautiful Cuddles :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope little Cuddles is much better today and the vomiting has stopped so you can bring her home :grouphug: 
You did the right thing though in giving her the extra night, far better to be safe and sure than have a relapse.
I will continue to keep her in my prayers that she has a full recovery and no further problems rayer: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope the night went well and that cuddles will be able to come home today :grouphug: :grouphug: What a sweet thing your uncle did!!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I think today is the day! I know I have said that before though. I went to see her this morning and she was in great spirits, better than before even. They said she did have some throw up last night, but so far so good today. She turned her nose up to the food they offered so they put some baby food on it and she gobbled it up. She has had this at home before, so i know it sets well with her tummy.

They are cleaning her up as we speak and I can pick her up around 6:00 assuming all goes well for these next few hours. My daughter and I brought sweets to the sweet nurses and her doc up at the hospital. I really cant complain, they have done a great job caring for Cuddles. I honestly didnt know if I would see her alive again after bringing her last Sat. 

I truly think the prayers from all over the world were answered. Holding my breath till 6:00. I will probably not get to update till the kids go to bed tonight though, but I will as soon as they do :happy dance: 
Kristi


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Great news :chili: :chili: I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you'll have her home tonight!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kristi that's great!! :aktion033: Awaiting the official news that she is home.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad she's home, I'm sure day by day she'll be better. :clap:


----------

